

Source code from the book “HTML5 Game Engines” - hackernewscoder
https://github.com/dannagle/HTML5GameEngines

======
Tloewald
The demos from the book are incredibly lame -- hardly more than "hello world".

I checked out the linked game engines, and of them the only compelling option
seems to be ImpactJS (Turbulenz is hard to tell since the website linked is
user-targeted). That said, ImpactJS seems to be non-free ($99). (Not
complaining, $99 is a small price to pay for a good library with
documentation.)

------
rgawdzik
The examples are pretty bad.

I think a game developer should learn generalized game development rather than
focusing on a specific engine, and apply those skills towards the platform of
their choice.

I find most of these "game engine" books almost like "learn x in y hours".

------
nkozyra
Is it common to include Javascript as a part of HTML - in the sense that they
describe some of the demos as "pure HTML5?"

To me that feels ... wrong. Obviously Javascript is a core ancillary feature
for browsers, but it's not part of the markup specification itself.

~~~
oso2k
"Pure HTML5" is intended to convey the maturity of "The Web" as an application
platform, much like J2EE, J2ME, .Net before it. It no longer means a purely
markup solution, but is also restricted to a "plug-in free" user experience
for compatible web browsers. This evident when you see the W3C's HTML5 Badge
Builder [1] and note all the APIs it allows you to specify.

[1] [http://www.w3.org/html/logo/#badge-
builder](http://www.w3.org/html/logo/#badge-builder)

~~~
_random_
So the idea is to use a big monolithic multi-API thing as opposed to modular
plug-in based system?

------
abluecloud
Most infuriating game of pong i've ever played.

~~~
adamman
I agree. It would be much better if the keydown vars were set to false on an
actual keyup event rather than setting it to false after the paddle is moved.

